# Stabilizing



## seanphotoguy (Nov 28, 2013)

I use a lot of dyed and stabilized blanks specifically soft maple burl.  Can someone point me in the right direction for doing my own?

I see lots of stuff on casting but can't seem to find anything on stabilizing.

Sean


----------



## Harley2001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Try this TurnTex Woodworks--Cactus Juice - International Association of Penturners
Turn Tex Cactus Juice works great


----------



## healeydays (Nov 28, 2013)

It's not here on this site, but this is one of the gold standards on explaining about stabilizing.

TurnTex Woodworks - TurnTex Woodworks Penturning Resources


Also, go watch some videos as there are no shortage of them on YouTube.

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=wood+stabilizing&sm=3


----------



## seanphotoguy (Nov 28, 2013)

*thanks*

as soon as i posted it i found the search feature ,


----------



## seanphotoguy (Nov 29, 2013)

*ordered a kit*

is their anywhere in Canada to get the stabilizing resin or can it be shipped form the USA?


----------



## micharms (Nov 29, 2013)

You can buy the Stick Fast stabilizing resin at Woodchuckers.

Michael


----------



## MesquiteMan (Nov 30, 2013)

seanphotoguy said:


> is their anywhere in Canada to get the stabilizing resin or can it be shipped form the USA?



Yes, it can and is shipped from the US almost daily.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 28, 2013)

This is what I do.

Light stabilization

Mix Deft clear lacquer 50% with lacquer thinner 50 %.

Heavy stablilzation

75% Deft clear lacquer 25% lacquer thinner.

Put in container with lid, mix well, add wood to be stablized once a day stir or shake.
When wood sinks take it out to dry, real dense wood never sinks. I let it dry for several days and than turn as i need the pieces. I just turned some pen blanks that I did a year ago.

Charlie


----------

